# Hmmm!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A good idea son. 

Last August we booked a week in Northern Cyprus to fly this Saturday from Manchester.. So the M62 is shut we are up to our goolies in snow everywhere, the country is shut down so getting from Wakefield to Manchester is non existent at the moment.

Come tomorrow morning do we try our luck on the M62, or does the old diving adage come into force.. It's better to be sat in the boat wishing I was diving, than stuck in the rough water wishing I was on a boat!..:frown2:


ray,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would have a go but the M62 is in chaos this morning apparently and shut in both directions with some drivers trapped for 19 hours https://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/live-m62-closed-both-directions-14357268

What time is your flight tomorrow? I Would be considering going today if its early and stopping over at one of those hotels that offer parking.

If you can get to the M18 ok I would be tempted to head down the M1, A50, M6. All should be a bit lower and hopefully clear. A lot longer distance wise but if you give yourself the rest of today or if your flight is late tomorrow set off early tomorrow you could be ok.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Barry. We came over to Wakefield yesterday as we have been watching the weather, the trip from Hull was clear all the way to Wakefield apart from warnings of road closure over the tops.. I hoped the M62 would be clear all the way through to Manchester but alas not, it has been blowing a full gale at Aldbrough for 4 days with the powder snow blowing into drifts, it seems that's the problem over the tops on the Yorkshire Lanc's border, we fly at 13.50 UK time which gives us a reasonable target time to achieve maybe setting off from Wakey at 11 for a normal trip, so maybe 9.30 with the weather situation..

Will check sat morning on the state of the M62, it might be clear, but not holding my breath.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tough one. If you set off tomorrow you wont know until you check if its still blocked or not and if you leave it until 9:30 it might not be long enough to go the long way round. I would go earlier or like I said today and go down and round.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this Ray, Some cameras are out, but the others seem to be quite up to date.

https://www.motorwaycameras.co.uk/england/m62/westbound


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks to be shut here J23

https://www.motorwaycameras.co.uk/england/m62/westbound/traffic-camera/287


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It still must be shut between J21 and J24 and the webcams confirm that as there is no traffic on those sections. It looks clear to me though of snow so maybe by the morning it will be back to normal.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ray
Don't forget to check your flight is flying and at what time.
Regards
p-c


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

What a crazy world!

3000 vehicles stuck on the M62 last night. We drove home in our car from East Midlands airport at 10.30 last night and were passed by less than a dozen cars and doubt if we passed 6 trucks up to the Chesterfield junction, and saw about four cars for the rest of our journey home. But it bitterly cold just walking to the parking with no gloves and had to pay £15 to get out as the flight was 7 hours late.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks to be still closed M62 J23

https://www.motorwaycameras.co.uk/england/m62/westbound/traffic-camera/287


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if Ray got away then. I hope he took my advice and went the long way around.

I have my own private motorway here now. The A66 is officially closed at Scotch Corner and has been for days. Our gym is up at Scotch corner and its a mile or two up the back roads for me to get to the A66 and then about 7 miles to Scotch corner. Coming back west bound at Scotch corner its blocked off by two big motorway maintenance wagons. I just befriended the guys manning the wagons and they let me through now so I have my own private dual Carriageway now.  Empty. I can weave in and out, go backwards at 70 if I like, stop and have a wander about.  Its like being in one of those post apocalyptic survivor films.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got back... The M62 opened in time for our flight, it was a clear road with normal traffic all the way to Manchester Airport ..

Up at 3am this morning, what a farce too knackered to say anything but will later..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you made it. I think you were lucky by the sound of it as the reports were it was still chaos right up until you were due to depart.

3am departure? FFS Ray! WTF were you thinking? 

Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Glad you made it. I think you were lucky by the sound of it as the reports were it was still chaos right up until you were due to depart.
> 
> *3am departure? *FFS Ray! WTF were you thinking?
> 
> Look forward to hearing all about it.


Pay attention lad

Ray said he was *up at 3 a.m *today (10th March) and not 'departure'

I know you probably could not do either:wink2: you lazy yougster, not like us old school.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Explanation!.

North Cyprus 2hours ahead of UK time so 3am their time phone in the room rings for us all to get up to get to the bus to set off at 4 am for the drive to Ercan airport about an hour, then 2 hours before we fly at about 7am.. This where it all goes to rat **** as we have to fly into Turkey as we can't fly direct to any airport as Northern Cyprus is not recognised, so a 40 min flight to Turkey where they made everybody leave the aircraft with their hand luggage to the airport lounge then on to be searched I mean everybody a complete body search and luggage search, then all passports and flight documents. Apparently the UK government had had a tip off that there was something iffy on our flight.. A couple of hours later we were taken back to the plane for the 4.5 hour flight back to the UK..

Landed Manchester about 12.30 UK and we had the short flight as the rest of the passengers went on to Gatwick, as we did it the other way round having to fly on to Gatwick when we originally set off I don't think I could have stood it if they went to Gatwick first again, the Airline was "Freebird" I never heard of them either!..

Ah well wont be going to Northern Cyprus again, I flew to Kenya in a shorter time, And Northern Cyprus seems to be hanging on by it's finger nails, everybody want a tip for doing anything.. Now the Southern end your talking, clean and civilised you get on a plane anywhere and fly straight there, get off and a bus whisked you to your hotel job done..

ray.


----------

